# Cochlear Implants



## frankunderwood (31 Mar 2016)

Hello, Im looking to joining the Air Force, my current hearing in my right ear is probably an H4.
Im looking to obtain surgery for Cochlear Implants in my right ear. Does the Air Force permit this surgery to repair hearing loss to acceptable standards for admission?

The position Im applying for is Public Affairs Officer and or Training Development Officer.


----------



## ModlrMike (31 Mar 2016)

Only the recruiting system will give you a complete answer to your question. That being said, you must meet the CEMS (Common Enrollment Medical Standard), and the minimum medical category for your occupation if it exceeds the CEMS (currently 432225), with H2 being the minimum for hearing.

This excerpt taken from the Hearing Standards might provide some insight, while not specifically answering the question you asked:



> NOTE 1:  Following a surgical procedure to improve hearing, an audiometric examination will be done to determine any residual hearing loss. The audiometric examination should be done at a time recommended post-operatively by the surgical specialist and the appropriate H grade assigned.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (31 Mar 2016)

Since I have no personal experience with cochlear implants, I can provide only an opinion (_however it is a somewhat informed opinion_).

Though a cochlear implant can dramatically improve the hearing ability of an individual, it still has an external "removable" portion that contains a speech processor, transmitter and battery.  If the external device is not in place the implant does not work.  When a screening audiogram is done, hearing aids and other assistive devices are to be removed, thus the audiogram would be the same as if it had been done prior to implant surgery.

As an aside, and only because I've been accused of being pedantic, I make the following comments.  A category of "H4" is not by ear, it is a single category based on the auditory capacity of both ears.  Also, you would (if you could) not be joining the Air Force.  The only legal military organization in Canada is the "Canadian Armed Forces",  There is a "command" within that organization that is called the "RCAF" and is predominantly manned by individuals that wear an "air force (i.e. light blue)" uniform, however there are also plenty of members wearing the other two uniform colours serving in that command.  The two occupations that you mention are both "purple".  That means that they can be employed in support of any of the environmental commands.  You may request a particular colour uniform as part of the enrolment process and it may be granted but it is not guaranteed and, even if it was, a PAO or TDO wearing an air force uniform could just as easily end up serving on an Army or Navy base or at a location that is not affiliated with any of the environmental commands.


----------



## frankunderwood (31 Mar 2016)

Thank you for the responses...I will now await a return phone call from the medical officer and discuss the issue in further detail.


----------

